# TKO Strawberry Milk Clone



## usernametaken (10/9/20)

Hi guys

I’ve been vaping and DIY’ing for about 6 years now. 
This forum has taught me a lot throughout the years. Thank you guys for that. 

Without stepping on anyone’s toes I’d like to know if anyone here perhaps has a clone recipe for TKO Strawberry Milk.

I’ve made pretty much all other Strawberry Milk recipes online and nothing compares to it personally. 
I would literally drink it if I could. 

IT WILL NOT BE USED FOR DISTRIBUTION. 
IT’S FOR PERSONAL USE ONLY.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/20)

usernametaken said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I’ve been vaping and DIY’ing for about 6 years now.
> This forum has taught me a lot throughout the years. Thank you guys for that.
> ...



Just by asking for this you've already stepped on toes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## usernametaken (11/9/20)

If you don’t ask then the answer will always be no

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (11/9/20)

usernametaken said:


> If you don’t ask then the answer will always be no


You have learnt a lot from the forum over the years, but you only decided to join the forum yesterday?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## usernametaken (11/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> You have learnt a lot from the forum over the years, but you only decided to join the forum yesterday?


Correct. Need to be a member to ask a question.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/20)

I havent vaped any TKO juices so cant really give my input on what strawberry/s they use

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GarethB (11/9/20)

It's not your typical warm strawberry milk vape. It has a cooling effect. Put me off at first but then after I got use to it, I couldn't stop vaping it.

Still new to this forum, is it wrong to ask for a local clone recipe?

Can't see how it's different than cloning an international.

I can't stand the sweetness of commercial juices anymore. Would be nice to be able to make my own or even be able to buy the one-shots (If they sold them).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/20)

@GarethB welcome...

We try to support local as much as possible hence there is a leaning towards not really talking about cloning local

I tend to agree with this view 

international stuff go wild on cloning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/20)

I wouldnt really say we are cloning it, but making something similar. If you clone a juice it needs to be 1:1 copy i say.

Nothing wrong with liking a particular juice and trying to make your own. I did that with ZEWB and came pretty close too and i was happy.

For cooling, use Black Ice or WS23 at around 1% to 2% depending on the cooling you want. This doesnt add any minty flavor, just cooling.

A strawberry that i really like to use is Strawberry SC (RF)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/9/20)

usernametaken said:


> Correct. Need to be a member to ask a question.


Yeah I lurked here a very long time myself before joining

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/9/20)

StompieZA said:


> I wouldnt really say we are cloning it, but making something similar



I agree with @StompieZA . There is nothing wrong with making a "similar" juice. What happens if you are trying for a strawberry and cream (there are tons of them) and it happens to taste exactly like TKOs one? Do you throw it away and pretend that it didn't happen?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree with @StompieZA . There is nothing wrong with making a "similar" juice. What happens if you are trying for a strawberry and cream (there are tons of them) and it happens to taste exactly like TKOs one? Do you throw it away and pretend that it didn't happen?



No you save bucket loads of money and vape it in your secret bunker where no one can even smell it!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/9/20)

I think to define what should happen perhaps we should say this go ahead and clone it for yourself if you can, and if you do happen to do it please dont share the clone in the interest of supporting local  Ask by all means if you think its shisha strawberry by inw or strawberry ripe etc, but try not give too much of the game away  

I personally think that doing a clone is a really great and fun challenge to do! Gives you another thing you can do with your vape hobby  When I first took up DIY it was to clone something I didnt get right until quite recently, but then I made it better. The second juice I attempted was a clone, I got it right and actually fairly quickly, but lemme tell you it was a damn fluke haha. Now that I know my concentrates and stuff better cloning doesnt interest me as I can normally make something I personally find alot better than things I can find on the shelves 

Good luck with it, and much love to the other forum members supporting local

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## usernametaken (12/9/20)

Thanks for all the responses guys. 

@StompieZA this is exactly what I would like to do. Just get something that is similar as I really do enjoy the juice.

As mentioned there is quite a unique taste there which is unlike any other strawberry. Almost fuji/strawberry with some cooling. 

I am a big supporter of buying local and pushing local business but vaping about 100ml every 3 days becomes pretty expensive to buy commercial.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA (15/9/20)

Just came across this here on the forum, 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/page-16#post-837910

Perhaps give this a try and add around 1.5% black ice for the cooling affect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## usernametaken (15/9/20)

Thank you very much. I’ll give it a try.


----------

